# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Tips voor thuisopdrachten voor therapie?

## Petra717

Hallo iedereen, 

Ik vroeg me af of iemand tips heeft om me beter te concentreren op me thuisopdrachten van therapie?

Alle hulp is welkom! 

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

Heeft niemand tips?? :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi lieverd,

Zou het mss helpen je de laatste therapie voor de geest te halen voordat je aan je opdrachten begint??

Xx

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Aggie

Ehmmm dat zou normaal gesproken wel lukken... maar nu is de laatste sessie al heel lang terug, dankzij leuke rooster wijzigingen:S. Heb nu 2 weken les en al mijn 3e lesrooster, morgen no. 4 die maandag ingaat :Mad: 
Of het altijd nodig is om de therapiesessie voor de geest te halen nee.. omdat de opdrachten regelmatig los staan van de voorgaande sessie. 

Maar ik ga het zeker proberen! 

Thanks Aggie! ik denk aan je!

KNufff
mij

----------


## Indra1

visolie slikken? Dat schijnt het concentratievermogen te verbeteren. Succes!

----------


## Dimitri

Misschien wat rustige muziek?
Probeer het bij zonsondergang als er niemand thuis is.
Dat maakt mij altijd heel rustig en dan kan ik me goed concentreren.
Muziek is niet altijd goed maar houd je rustig en kalm, stem je er niet op af maar laat het gewoon op de achtergrond spelen  :Wink: .
Ik denk ook dat het het beste is om in een stille omgeving te werken.
(alleen tips voor een betere concentratie te krijgen)

groetjes

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Indra, 

Bedankt voor je reactie!
Zie de oplossing niet zo graag in een pilletje... dus mocht de nood hoog zijn, dan wil ik het wel een tijdje proberen... 

liefs, 
petra

----------

